# Power Max HD 1428 OHXE or Power TRK 28"



## Fuzzy (Mar 9, 2019)

Happy New Year to all!
The reason I'm asking is I will mostly be working on basically flat ground but I need to remove snow that slides off a steel roof.
So my question is would tracks be better?
Thank you for any advice.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

welcome to the SBF

track!! hydro's over friction disc


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 9, 2019)

captchas said:


> welcome to the SBF
> 
> track!! hydro's over friction disc


Thank you


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

You bucket will still ride up one that snow that comes off a roof I have to get a square metal shovel under it to free up from concrete surface mine lands on. still better than not having a blower.


----------

